# Some plant questions for you guys



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

I've recently fixed my tank up with multiple live plants, getting rid of all fake to hopefully keep my fish even more comfortable. Before I get myself in over my head I have a couple questions.

*Co2* - Are tablets fine? A friend of mine had a heavily planted tank and referred me to these http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCatalog/ctl3684/cp18478/si1380444/cl1/jungle_labs_plant_care_co2_fizz_factory?&path=c3684-def-USD-16695%23%23-1%23%23-1~~q434f32~~c3684-def-USD-18477%23%232%23%2311~~nc3684-def-USD-18478%23%230%23%23w&query=CO2&hits=12&offset=12 . Is this a good enough way to provide some extra Co2 to the plants?

*Gooey, slimey, transparent leaves* - I woke up this morning and one type of plant in my tank seemed to have a couple (about 1 or 2 each plant) leaves that had become very weak and transparent. Gooey when I grabbed them to remove them from the tank to reduce biological waste. Could this just be a case of dead leaves when I purchased the plant (I only got all of these plants last Sunday, 4 days ago) or is it a differnt problem with a missing requirement? I don't know the exact name of the type of plant but was told all the plants I was purchasing were hardy, easy care plants for beginners. I own a bottle of SeaChem Flourish and have a nice UV light to provide proper lighting. I feel I can't be doing much else wrong, could this be temporary?

*Duckweed* - I added some duckweed to provide cover/shade for some future bolivian rams I plan on getting. I noticed yesterday that some appeared more yellowish white. They were much smaller and I guess they were new buds or the plants way of multiplying. Could the lamp be too hot for them? I have a glass cover between the light and the water so I didn't think that was a possibility. The water level isn't even to the immediate top of the tank.

Help me out guys. Any extra info for planted tank beginners would be appreciated!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

UV light for plants? whats your lighting on that tank?


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/10895/product.web

TropicSun 5500k Daylight


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

how many watts and how big is the tank?


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jan 6, 2010)

17 watts 20 gallon long


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Citizen Snips said:


> *Co2* -


CS:

Forget the CO2 as it is unnecessary with your lighting.




Citizen Snips said:


> *Gooey, slimey, transparent leaves* - I own a bottle of SeaChem Flourish ...


My "knee jerk" reaction is always to double dose with Flourish as although it is basically micronutrients it for some reason seems to help.

TR


----------

